# Lovin my midsize 800!



## coxhm26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just thought I'd throw it out there, I've had it for about two weeks now. Besides my own dumbself.. I hadnt had any problems!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------

